# How to remove thick tar from inside alloy?



## neil.knapp (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello,

I took one of my wheels off today to touch up some kerb damage so I wanted to make sure it was spotlessly clean.

There are some very heavy tar deposits on the inner rim of the wheel (where you'd put the balancing weights) and I can't get them to budge.

There is lots and lots of guidance on removing tar spots on the internet but these aren't spots so much as mountains. It's almost like bubblegum you see on the pavement.

I've tried a number of recommendations but none of them have worked.

:arrow: Gave them a general clean with fairy liquid - removed a lot of dirt but not heavy tar
:arrow: Scrubbed at the tar a little with white spirit on a sponge+scourer pad - removed the light spotting but left the large lump
:arrow: Sugar soap - no effect really
:arrow: WD40 (sort of - 3 in 1 silicone based spray actually) - A little less effective than white spirit
:arrow: Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover - (seems to be petrol I think) didn't seem to do a bloody thing! Left the lump of tar soaking for 5 minutes and scrubbed at it with the rough side of a scourer sponge thing but it didn't budge.[/list][/list]

I'm not too worried about light scratches as it's on the inside so you wouldn't notice them but large lumps of tar stand out.

I've got an old clay bar and I have autosol metal polish but I ran out of time to be fiddling with the wheel so put it back on the car and didn't get a chance to try them out.

What are your recommendations on removing heavy tar deposits from an alloy wheel? Standard finish RS4s (powder coat?)

Thank you!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Do a search for tardis on detailing world


----------



## specky (Apr 17, 2010)

Where abouts are ya ???? Can do ya a sample of tardis if ya like ?

SPECKS 8)


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

As stated before Tardis is a fantastic product for this


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Tar - trying to remove it in cold weather?

While Tardis may be good, why bother buying another bottle of car care "stuff"?

Get a hair dryer or hot air gun to soften it first and then use white spirit...it's the simple and cheap methods that work best :wink:

Dave

Edit for speeeeling!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Tar - trying to remove it in cold weather?
> 
> While Tardis may be good, why bother buying another bottle of car care "stuff"?
> 
> ...


Hello stranger!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Hello stranger!


Hello to you too fella - hope all's well with you 

Apologies to the OP for the hi-jack!

Dave


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tardis is well established product which is easy to use and does fab job.

I use it in the gruelling temperatures is Aberdeen and is fine in cold temps.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autosmart-Tar-and ... 80ffffe702


----------

